# Zener diodes used in this car?



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

2012 Chevy Cruze LT. Is kinda my junker car and looking to kinda upgrade it's look for fun more than anything. At the same time I'm also an electronics enthusiast. So with that said I was like hey why don't I change led colors of non critical items for fun!

So I had the gear shifting lights almost ready to go and alas... The zener diode I took off it got sucked into a vaccum forever (rip) now I know it's a zener diode as it maintains 12volts. But I didn't obviously get a chance to check it's reverse voltage point to see which one I would need should I screw it up. The only code was SG 06 which I haven't gotten an answer from anywhere what that means lol anyone have any idea what model of zener diode I should get in it's place? Will be ordering my parts from my usual place, digikey.

Thanks!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The achematics I have show the PRNDL illumination is a bulb, not an LED. And there's no zener diodes involved directly in any lighting circuits in the car that aware of. The body control modulenpowers all the dimmable lighting in the vehicle using PWM


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> The achematics I have show the PRNDL illumination is a bulb, not an LED. And there's no zener diodes involved directly in any lighting circuits in the car that aware of. The body control modulenpowers all the dimmable lighting in the vehicle using PWM


Well that is incorrect. It is a zener diode recognizable by its controlling of the input voltage which comes in at over 14 when the car is run, and is regulated down to 12. Which is the purpose of zener diode. It also protects the circuit. Why would there be bulbs in the gear shifting lights? What I am talking about is the little circuit board next to the shifter itself. It is lit up by 4 surface mount LED chips that run on 1ma each. This will be of course increased by me with a higher wattage diode that still remains the same reverse voltage which I now cannot test. I have had the circuit out for quite a while now and have the exact identical size LEDs just different color, and replacement resistors just different values, I simply need to know what zener diode goes in there.

This lighting board is not controlled by another device as recognizable by the voltage of the battery coming in









Old picture I have of the diode










Old picture of the board itself showing surface mount leds


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Find some 11.5 to 12V clamping Zenner diode that's AEC-Q101. Make sure its roughly same package size. Reflow away.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What I don't understand is this is somewhat dangerous practice. I mean it is a bulky diode sure. But you don't have a diode do double duty (both clamping and TVS). So either there is a second diode somewhere or there is more to the picture than this.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> What I don't understand is this is somewhat dangerous practice. I mean it is a bulky diode sure. But you don't have a diode do double duty (both clamping and TVS). So either there is a second diode somewhere or there is more to the picture than this.


This board is plugged into a positive and negative wire that when read with a multimeter matched the battery at charge. Around 14+ volts. Immediately after the diode it is 12volts exactly. 12volt vener diodes this package size has 47 results due to different reverse voltages.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

exile999 said:


> This board is plugged into a positive and negative wire that when read with a multimeter matched the battery at charge. Around 14+ volts. Immediately after the diode it is 12volts exactly. 12volt vener diodes this package size has 47 results due to different reverse voltages.


Test ohms of that power wire to some known good battery supply.

What package is this if you know?


----------



## burbigo (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks y'all for your explanations.


----------

